# Pete's pursuit of perfect pecs.



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2003)

Well i'm tryin again, after deciding not to compete in Sept the carbs came back and my abs took a holiday 
Bastards 

Anyway got a new TP and had a great w/o (he almost spewed doin chest and shoulders  )
I am feelin KING 'O' DA WORLD thanks Jen 

The plan is for a short bulk to the end of Sept then lean out  for beach time in December, between 10-14% would be cool!!

Let the games begin!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2003)

Todays w/o
I always do about 2-3 forced reps, numbers are what i do on my own 

*Chest/Delts * 
*Bench* 
264/4  220/8-6
*Inc DB* 
92/4 74/8-6
*Dec fly* 
48/10-8

*DB shoulder press* 
74/4 59/8-6
*bent cable rear delts* 
33/12 22/10
*Cable side* 
44/12-10

*Standing calf raise*
Stack + 44/12
stack /12-10
*Seated calf single leg*
99/12/10
*both legs* 
99/25

Some of those were guess's but should be pretty close (i keep forgeting my gym journal)

Will start posting my deit tomorrow  J's gonna be pissed


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2003)

*Back * 

*WG pullups* 
48/8-6
37/5

*Seated row (WG)* 
154/10
165/8-6

*CG bent row*
220/10-8

*Stiff arm PD* 
Stack 165/12-10

*Rack Deads* 
484/5
440/5  lovin it 

*Smith shrugs* 
319/12-10-10
3 sets crunches on fitball
3 sets Hovers

Not enough time to post eats, i'm goin out.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

i am gonna be pissed.....so post it


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2003)

2nd set deads Bustin my arse for 200kg


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2003)

And spent!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

your gonna pop a vein doing that rissy.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm tryin babe!! I come pretty close to crappin myself


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

now...do you take your kikos and multiply by 2.2, right?

nice looking gym, ris!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> now...do you take your kikos and multiply by 2.2, right?


Thats right  I knew you were smart .... 



> nice looking gym, ris!


Yeah its not too bad, gears gettin a bit old but they have an approval for some extensions and some new gear, that'll make it awesome 
The power rack that i'm doin the deads off was made by moi  I got a photo i'll load up tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2003)

so....on those WG pull upss..you are doing free weight for about 105lbs for reps? This is free weight?
Am I doing this right?
48*2.2=105


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2003)

No....
i have been putting my wieghts down in lbs for you yankees. 
I just put the 200kg down for the deadlift pic NB: the wieght on the workout record "484 & 440"

I chin my body wieght 90kg *+*22kg
22kg=48.4lbs 
Chinin'48kg would be awesome


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 22, 2003)

rissy check your pm's brother.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2003)

Had my workout written down and cant find it.
Here goes anyway....

*Legs * 

*Leg press 45** 
792/12-10
704/8

*Leg ext* 
Stack 275/7
242/8
220/8

*Squat* 
308/12
352/8


*Smith lunge into smith squat* 
143/6 *12*

*Lying leg curl* 
198/10
176/8
143/8
**1 set of 1 1/2's** 
88/10

Friken sore 2day


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm gonna post what iv'e eaten' today so far and edit in the rest later or i'll never do it (be stuffed if i can remember what i ate yesterday)

1)
3 eggs whole 5 whites
4 slices bread
1 sml glass brkfst juice  yummy

2)
Protien
250ml lite milk
1 tblsp flax
Banana
Blk coffee

3)
Bowl of spag bolg  
600ml Coke

4)
Protien/flax

5)
Big Mac
Cheese burger
Med fries
Med Coke
6 cup cakes 

6)
Protien


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2003)

My little girl turns 8 today  Party time!!
I will eat a shit load of cake tonight for sure


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 24, 2003)

you have 4 slices of bread for breaky? what the heck


----------



## Rissole (Jul 24, 2003)

Mmmm yummy, Cook my googie eggs so they're a bit runny and soak it up with the bread


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 25, 2003)

nooooo thats my fav. havent had it in ages  add ketchup and cheese to the equation and i am in heaven


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> No....
> i have been putting my wieghts down in lbs for you yankees.
> I just put the 200kg down for the deadlift pic NB: the wieght on the workout record "484 & 440"
> ...



gotcha-
sounds like we are ain the same strength range then!
Cool!
Will have aw/out partner when I get to that side of the pond!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> gotcha-
> sounds like we are ain the same strength range then!
> Cool!
> Will have aw/out partner when I get to that side of the pond!


Well come on then......


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> nooooo thats my fav. havent had it in ages  add ketchup and cheese to the equation and i am in heaven


Yeah i forgot that i put a handful of parmesan cheese in  Check the ammended eats for yesterday


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2003)

*Arms * 

*Standing bb curl* 
110/8-6

*Preacher curl* 
88/7
77/8 did about an extra 6 forced reps on both sets (killer) 

*Hammer curls* 
43/7
37/8


*Tricep Dips* Do these in the squat rack with my TP standing on a board on my lap and a 48lb DB around his waist (he wieghs about 176lb)  
16 + 8 no wieght
12 + 6
10 + 5

*V bar pushdown* 
99/8
77/8 
Just love it when you have to do these on the lat pulldown mach cause they wont let you pin a 44lb plate to the stack on the cableX mach 

*Kickbacks* 
31/12
26/10


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2003)

..as soon as I win the lottery...will shoot over for a month rotation and work in with ya!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 13, 2003)

What the.....??? It took me like 10mins to get here from log on 

Catch up on posting some workouts and will make a decent attempt at posting eats as of tomorrow.

*Mon 4th Chest/delts* Super sets 
*Inc db / Bench*
92/8 198/6 
92/7 176/6  
*CableX / Inc bench*
77/14 165/4 
77/13 132/8 
*Decline smith dropset*
187/10
143/5
*Side lat / Seated mil press *
31/10 154/9 
31/9 154/5
*Rear delt / WG upright row *
31/12 77/7 
*WG Front bb raise dropset*
59/10
48/6

Well now i've run outta lunch time  Post later


----------



## kuso (Aug 13, 2003)

Taking a healthy borry on the dunny  

Hey mate....welcome back.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 13, 2003)

You prick.....  
Take this....  Thats usually what happens when i'm straining like that 

Thanks mate  That CD was insane!!  The video had some good fights too. Are you gonna watch the Danny Green fight on Sunday, or do you want it taped? Mundines fighting soon too  Love to see him get whooped


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

hey risy!
How's things?


----------



## Fade (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah. How's things?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

damn, fade...
 
lookin' pretty frigin HUGE!
  
Was thinking about you yesterday @ the squat rack....just kept thinking that I needed to keep focussed to try and catch up to you....


----------



## Fade (Aug 13, 2003)

Go for it Burner. LIFT LIFT LIFT!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

yeah..well...my hams..my quads..and even my ass hurts today...guess I did good....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi rissy


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

hey...where's mine?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

Hi B


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2003)

Now everybodys here  Hi Fade  Burner, 
and Jen.... sweet Jen... lovely, gorgeous, beautiful, exquisite, radient, impressive, devine, heavenly Jen


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2003)

Burner, Fade doesnt really look like that, it's just a photo of his son. I was half expecting Jen's wave to you to flip you off 

Things are good, busy but good, recording a CD in 4 weeks *panic*
Just had our house revalued, and its gone up 20g in 8mths and i havent done a thing to the place 
We refinanced and are about to pay off our credit cards. It saves us about $100 a week  Plus i get a new Marantz surround sound system
DVD Player 





AV Reciever




Also getting split sytem rev cycle aircon. Heating lamp for bathroom, radio headphones etc. etc. I love spending money


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> You prick.....
> Take this....  Thats usually what happens when i'm straining like that
> 
> Thanks mate  That CD was insane!!  The video had some good fights too. Are you gonna watch the Danny Green fight on Sunday, or do you want it taped? Mundines fighting soon too Love to see him get whooped :



Smelly bastard 

Glad you liked the cd and vid man......I taped part of of Prides GP ( only two went the distance  two fucking brutal KO`s  lol )and will put it all on a tape when they finish the second and third parts for ya if you want.

Don`t get the boxing over here at all but thats cool....I`m really more K-1/UFC/Pride anyway, so don`t worry bout the tape man...thanks anyway though 

Nice looking DVD too


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2003)

Same feelin about the fights but i like seeing some "good" boxing as well Danny Greens a good fighter, been thinkin about doin boxing for cardio once a week. 
Send them fights on ova PK, The systems worth $1700 without speakers and i'm gettin that with some kickass Stone speakers for $1200 I got a mate that works at world wide appliances


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

*Tuesday 5th Back* 

*Fit ball Dumbell pullova /  Wide Grip Pull downs  * 
75/12 198/9 
75/12 176/9  

*Stiff arm pull down / Rev Grip Bent ova row * 
165/8 198/8 
154/11 176/10  

*Close grip seated pulley dropset* 
220/5 198/4 165/4 

*Hyper ext / Good mornings * 
92/12 82.5/10 
92/12 82.5/8 

*Smith Shrug / Rev Shrug * 
319/12 92/16 
319/10 92/18 
297/12 92/14


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Now everybodys here  Hi Fade  Burner,
> and Jen.... sweet Jen... lovely, gorgeous, beautiful, exquisite, radient, impressive, devine, heavenly Jen



hey babe...you like your presents?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

Damn missed legs this week 

*Friday 8th Arms* 

*Standing ez curl / Close grip chins * 
99/10 6nw 

*Preacher curl / Rev curl * 
88/7 59/5 

*Cable curl dropset* 
132/8 110/4

*Pushdowns / Close grip bench * 
Stack+44/5 176/5 
stack+22/6 154/6 

*Rev Grip pushdowns / Inc Ovahead ext * 
165/5 81/8 
143/7 81/6 

*Dip dropset* 
TP standing on 12
myself 12


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey babe...you like your presents?


I LOVE them  I cant stop staring  You made my year


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

@ rissy.

can you resize and post the pink one under the photoshoot thread please?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

No prob's


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

*Heavy week* 

*Monday 11th Chest/Delts* 

*Bench* 
264/4
242/4
220/5

*Incline Dumbell* 
92/4
92/6
92/4

*Dips* actually didnt hurt that much 
92/6
92/5

*Seated millitary press (smith)* 
143/7
154/4
143/5

*Upright row* My skinny assed TP is stronger than me at these  
93/8
114/4
114/3

*Cheat Lat* 
43/6
43/6


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

*Tuesday 12th Back* 

*Deadlift* 
506/5 
462/7
462/5

*CG Bent rows* 
220/6
209/6
198/6

*W8ed Chins* 
55/4
44/4
33/5

*CG seat pulley row* 
220/4
198/5
176/5

Back was tangin for 3 days after that little effort


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

*Thursday 14th arms* swapped arms and legs around cause of back fatigue

*Standing BB curl* 
125/2
103/5

*Preacher* 
99/6
99/5

*Seated hammer* 
43/8
48/5

*CG Bench* 
176/7
198/7
198/5

*Skull crusher* 
88/10
110/5

*Single arm db ext* 
43/5
37/5


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

*Friday 15th Legs* 

*Squat* 
308/8
396/3
374/4

*45* Leg press* 
770/5
770/4
682/10

*Single leg ext* 
143/4
121/6

*Lying leg curl* 
220/4
198/4
176/4

*SLDL* 
308/6
374/4
308/6


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

*phew* Now thats done i might be able to post some diet stuff, i wanna work my macros out too.

Have a great weekend all


----------



## Rissole (Aug 16, 2003)

Ohhhhh myyyy legs 
 this is me rolling in pain!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2003)

dang, brotha!
THose are some nice weights u are tossing around! Keep it up!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks big fella  I'm so friken busy, i thought things were gonna slow down this week but we're getting ready to record an album in 3 1/2 weeks and the practice sessions are killer. I got all my new sound system last night and set it up  Talk about loud!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

sounds like it!
So..you gonna be the newest and bigest actoutta Oz?
Go Risso! Go Risso! Go! GO!
Take it from the R to the I to double S to the O!
You are the Shisso fo Risso!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice one Bourbonber 
Somehow i dont think a Christain CD is gonna be the next big thing outta OZ


----------



## Rissole (Aug 21, 2003)

*Monday Chest/delts (Rep)* 

*Incline press* 
220/5
198/7
187/7

*DB Bench* 
92/8
82/9
75/11

*Flys* These were the widest i eva done(hang em out) 
43/10
37/10

*Single arm db press* 
65/8
65/7

*Bent lat* 
31/12
31/10
31/7

*Cable side* 
44/9
33/12


----------



## Rissole (Aug 21, 2003)

*Tuesday Back* 

*W8'd Chins* 
44/7
38/6

*WG Tbar row* 
176/9
154/12

*DB row* 
92/16
92/13

*DB Pullova* 
92/15
92/13

*Smith shrug* 
319/10
231/18

*DB Shrug* 
92/20
92/18


----------



## Rissole (Aug 21, 2003)

*Thursday Legs* 

*Leg extension* 
275/10
242/10

*Smith squat* 
297/12 
319/12
319/12  Got pissed off with these cause they were pretty heavy but i did them easily so next time i have to bump up the w8 Guess that's supposed to be a good thing  

*Single leg 45* press* 
264/15
264/14
264/12

*Leg curls* 
176/8
176/6

*SLDL* 
220/10
220/10

*Single leg curls* 
55/12
55/9


----------



## Rissole (Aug 21, 2003)

Feelin very bummed out today


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

hey..turn the frown upside down, pal!
Man, too bad we aren't in the same town...be great to be w/out partners...are weights are so close..


----------



## Rissole (Aug 24, 2003)

What are your stats again B?? I'd like to compare our size to strength ratio.

I need to train harder!! My last 3 weeks programmes are all gonna be the same for the next 6-9 weeks to see how much i can lift my weights.

I was gonna order my Mass Monster combo today but i put my bass guitar in for a service and it ended up costing $400  It needed a total refret...... Be about another 2 weeks till i can get my stuff now.

I spent all day Saturday rehersing for the album, we were supposed to be there set up and ready to start by 9 (i was there at 8.30) i didn't play my first note until 10.45!! Late people piss me off  It shows no respect.
Then on Sunday found out one of my best mates was doin the dirty on his wife of 25 yrs *asshole* (what a great weekend) at least i got something to work off at the gym this arvo.....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2003)

ok..let's see:
5'9, 192 lbs, approx. 19% bf...  

Flat Bench: 315...
Squat: 315
SLDL: 275
Pull Ups: 45lbs + body weight
BO Rows: 185
Seated Military Press: 135? / DB: 70lbs
BB Curls: 125
Skull crushers: 110 (hurts joints, don't do very often)

..more or less..weights go up or down depending on life obstacles..

I think that is close to you.


400.00? wow...that'll set you back...I'm not on anything right now..except for an occasional MRS w/ ceatine..


----------



## Rissole (Aug 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ok..let's see:
> 5'9, 192 lbs, approx. 19% bf...


Im 5'8"1/2, 193-198lbs (i seem to waver abit), approx 18%. And Damn handsome 

Pretty similar eh!! Are the weights your calculated 1 rep max??


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2003)

naw...what I can / could work out with...5 reps minimum
My bench is a bit low right now..I know I can stil lget 315 for at least one..but like to get at least 3 with a weight..I never 1 rep max...

my mother thinks I'm pretty damn handsome too..but i think she's biased....


----------



## Rissole (Aug 24, 2003)

140kg for bench is great!  I wanna be there 
Alot of those w8's are similar but you got some good strong ones,
its like were i'm weak your stong and vise versa. If we trained together we'd bring up each others weak points and we'd be da king's 'o' da gym!! If i was single i'd move over to there for a few yrs i rekon, without hestiation!! Just for the experiance mainly and J'Bo's bootay


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2003)

yeah...but I am 1600 miles from that bootay..
(I looked it up)

thanks for the comps. Kinda funny. My buddy I occasionally lift with gives me grief about how I lift..like I over train. (I don't, you've read my workouts)
ok...my friend is 6'2" 210. I out bench him, out squat him..except for arms..I out lift him in general...
Oh well....I usually lift alone...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 140kg for bench is great!  I wanna be there
> Alot of those w8's are similar but you got some good strong ones,
> its like were i'm weak your stong and vise versa. If we trained together we'd bring up each others weak points and we'd be da king's 'o' da gym!! If i was single i'd move over to there for a few yrs i rekon, without hestiation!! Just for the experiance mainly and J'Bo's bootay



 always a jokester hun  missed you this weekend hope to catch up with you this evening.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah...but I am 1600 miles from that bootay..
> (I looked it up)
> 
> ...


Sometimes its just better to lift alone bud, you can get into a zone all by yourself  Dont listen to your mate, you train just fine 
I got another guy ask me if he could train with me last night  Thats the 3rd guy in 3 days.... What is it??? You look a bit better than a few guys at the gym, your always training hard and doing something different and every Tom, Dick and Harry wants to train with you.....
I need to get my PT ticket so i can charge the bastards 



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> always a jokester hun  missed you this weekend hope to catch up with you this evening.


There's always someone on the work puter when i wanna chat with you babe, Dad likes playing bombs.....  Like thats as important as chatin with you


----------



## Rissole (Aug 26, 2003)

*Friday 22nd Arms* 

Bi's 
*Alt DB curl* 
54/8
48.7

*Cable curl* 
143/8
121/7

*Conc curl*
37/8
31/10

Tri's 
*W8'd dips*
99/7
88/8
82/8

*V bar push down's* 
88/8
84/9

*Kickbacks* 
31/12
31/12


----------



## Rissole (Aug 26, 2003)

*Mon 25th Chest/delts* Super sets 

*CableX / Inc bench*
88/10 154/10 
88/10 132/12 
*Inc fly / Dips*
43/12 77/10 
*Smith bench dropset*
176/14 to many not heavy enugh 
154/4 
121/6
*Seated Side lat / Mach mil press *
43/7 154/12
37/8 143/8
*Rev pec dec / WG upright row *
154/12 88/12
176/8 88/10
*Cable Front raise dropset*
77/8
55/8
33/8


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

and i am always out or at work when you are here 
gotta go but will look for you in a couple hours when i get home


----------



## Rissole (Aug 26, 2003)

*Tuesday 22nd Back* 

*Fit ball Dumbell pullova /  Wide Grip Pull downs  * 
82/12 198/11 
82/12 187/12 

*Stiff arm pull down / Rev Grip Bent ova row * 
165/12 198/9 
165/12 187/8  

*Close grip seated pulley dropset* 
209/6 176/6 143/6 

*Hyper ext / Good mornings * 
92/12 92/10 
92/12 92/8 

*Smith Shrug / Rev Shrug * 
319/16 132/8nearly killed myself.....fell of machine  
319/12 132/14 
275/16 132/10


----------



## Rissole (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> and i am always out or at work when you are here
> gotta go but will look for you in a couple hours when i get home


Thats a couple of hrs  where are you babe......


----------



## Rissole (Aug 26, 2003)

Ok, thats it  I'm sick of being 18%bf Time to start getting lean!! Kick mky ass if/when i need it J 

extras=mulit vit, creatine, 4ltrs water.
1)
6 whites 2 whole eggs
small glass OJ

2)
1tblsp Flax
Protien

3)
Corned Beef
peas/brocoli

4)
flax
protien

Will edit later when i know what i'm having for dinner.....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

rissy where are your am carbs hun?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 26, 2003)

I didnt have any. is that bad??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 28, 2003)

since your metabolism runs so fast in the am you should have some carbs then...your breakfast usually dictates the energy you have throughout the day...try adding a grapefruit or some oatmeal.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2003)

hmmmm, grapefruit..can I put splenda on it???


----------



## Rissole (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> since your metabolism runs so fast in the am you should have some carbs then...your breakfast usually dictates the energy you have throughout the day...try adding a grapefruit or some oatmeal.


It was a non workout day so i tried no carbs for the day... It was fun


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2003)

I think I might do that Atkins thing for the month out before I go to Mexico.
Not fun..but oh well..I will be a sexy biatch!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hmmmm, grapefruit..can I put splenda on it???



of course you can b.

Ris...on non-workout days grapefruit is perfect


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2003)

Ris - 



What's up ??   Just thought I'd dance through your journal.   

Where are your workouts for the past few days???    


YM


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

yellow...that is the cutest little pup...he made me giggle.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2003)

J'bo -

Thanks   

That's Samson!   He's 11 weeks ago and a bundle of energy!   He loves to jump in the lake which means he gets lots of baths (daily).

      Funny - he likes the lake water much better than the tap water.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

so do i


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 29, 2003)

You guys could be buddies  

Nice arms BTW


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Rissole (Aug 31, 2003)

Ok Just to let you know whats happening,
I get to do most of my journaling from work but on Tuesday night there was a fire a couple of factory bays up from us and we had no phone lines till Friday arvo.
I had such a crap day on Thursday i sms'd my TP with the msg "Fuck the gym today" For me that's pretty huge 
I spent all day Saturday rehersing for the album again and played all day Sunday. I did buy myself the LOTR 2 towers DVD  and watched it last night 

Burner.... whats the "Atkins thing" ??


----------



## Rissole (Aug 31, 2003)

So i missed shock for legs again  

*Friday 29th Arms* 

*Standing ez curl / Close grip chins * 
110/7 15/7 

*Preacher curl / Rev curl * 
88/9 59/10 

*Cable curl dropset* 
132/10 99/5

*Pushdowns / Close grip bench * 
Stack+44/8 176/8 
stack+33/7 165/10

*Rev Grip pushdowns / Inc Ovahead ext * 
165/7 81/10 
165/7 92/7 

*Dip dropset* 
48/11 /7

all my w8's and reps have gone up from 3 weeks ago by some good amounts..... Time for power this week  We'll see how that goes


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2003)

We watched LOTR's too last night!!

MY PRECIOUS!! 

Don't skip the Shock leg workout!!  That's the hardest one IMO 



   YM


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 1, 2003)

yes i am his precious  and he is mine 
now rissy smile and i will send you more butt shots  just to cheer you up


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yes i am his precious  and he is mine
> now rissy smile and i will send you more butt shots  just to cheer you up


Hows this??






Thankyou Precious  you know exactly what to say to cheer me up  
I like the new av too 

YM
I know, i hate missing leg day no matter what it is. They are so important!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> *Heavy week*
> 
> *Monday 11th Chest/Delts*
> ...



*Monday 1st Chest/Delts* 

*Bench* 
264/4
242/6
242/5

*Incline Dumbell* 
92/7
92/5
92/4

*Dips* 
99/7
99/6

*Seated millitary press (smith)* 
165/5
165/3
154/3

*Upright row*
121/4
110/5
110/5

*Cheat Lat* 
48/5
43/6


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2003)

Hmmmm  what i ate yesterday.....

Trib. 3ltrs H2o
1)
8 whites 2 whole eggs
1 sweet potatoe

2)
Protien

3)
Maccas (Mc OZ, Fill Fish, Fries, coke) 

4)
Pre and post w/o shakes

5)
Steak, Beans, broc, and a few k'rots.

Not a good days eating


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hows this??
> 
> 
> ...



thats a really funny smiley hun...will be sure to send you a pic once i get home. thanks for the avi compliment.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yes i am his precious  and he is mine
> now rissy smile and i will send you more butt shots  just to cheer you up


ya know..I am feeling a little down myself...can I have some shots too?
puh-lease?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thats a really funny smiley hun...will be sure to send you a pic once i get home. thanks for the avi compliment.


 Yeah baby  Now thats got a smile goin 
"A" pic..... i dont mean to be greedy butt.......
Oh and hun,
they dont all have to be shots of your butt *sorry* *the precious* i love your whole body  



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ya know..I am feeling a little down myself...can I have some shots too?
> puh-lease?


 HA!! Mine all mine.... *insert evil laugh* 
My precious......


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 1, 2003)

sorry b...my butt belongs to Rissy and Sawheet is my thong  what can i do you put your request in too late


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 1, 2003)

jeez, haven't you heard aout saving the BEST for last??????

Fashionably late?
last  and highest bidder?
any of this working???


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2003)

Me and sawheat must be pretty good mates then 

Sorry B, try the foot fetish thing


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

there is still plenty left to share


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> *Tuesday 12th Back*
> 
> *Deadlift*
> ...



*Tuesday 2nd Back* 

*Deadlift*and i dont do partial girly ones, the plates are but a few inches from the floor between reps
572/1  That felt like electricity sparking through my whole body!!
506/3 I was toasted after that first one
484/4
462/5

*CG Bent rows* 
242/6
231/5
220/5

*W8ed Chins* 
55/5
44/7
44/6

*CG seat pulley row* 
220/4
198/6
198/5


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

i am a girly and dont do "girly" ones either  stop with the girly comments or i may have to come down there and kick your booty mr.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2003)

I'll keep on with the girly comments if thats what it takes 
I kinda thought that as i was typing that too


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2003)

Eats for today

1)8whites 2 whole eggs
sweet potatoe with cinamon and a bit of salt  i like this, mash them together

2)protein /as you can tell im outta flax 

3)br/pasta (trace went rank on me when i told her i wanted rice from now on)  "your using whats left over!!"
Tuna
Salad

4)pre/post w/o shakes

5)Chicken kebab and a coke, 2 handfuls of skittles
we went to see finding Nemo, very cool

No bed time protein, i ran out today  Pick some up tomorrow arvo.

I dont know what to have for meal 2 now, i always have a shake


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

rissy you know how to get to me  well have a good sleep babe and i will chat with you tonight...sweet dreams


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 2, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder Ris !!   I have to order some protein too.   I'm almost out !

 

J'bo  - Nice new Avatar!!     We need a "whistling smily face"


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

thanks YM


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

So..you hate those GIRLIE moves to eh? I really hate doing GIRLIE movements.
Using GIRLIE weights sucks!

Damn, that's a lot of weight on the deads..and rows, bud! Not GIRLIE at all!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

you should watch what you say mr.girlyman


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

I was just looking fora little beatin' from ya!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2003)

STOP IT!! Both ya's  



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Damn, that's a lot of weight on the deads..and rows, bud! Not GIRLIE at all!


Thanks mate. That first one was amazing  My whole body lit up!! Gonna try it again next week!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2003)

maybe I wil look into deads again..ow banged up are your shins?
I was always told, that if you do them right, your shins will be al kinds of banged up..I still have some 'dents' from prior workouts!
do you wear long work out pants for those?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2003)

deads build a nice round tight booty


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> maybe I wil look into deads again..ow banged up are your shins?
> I was always told, that if you do them right, your shins will be al kinds of banged up..I still have some 'dents' from prior workouts!
> do you wear long work out pants for those?


Yeah, last time i did them i took skin off my right knee 
Nothing like that this time 
I was thinking of getting a leather apron to wear, like boiler makers use


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> deads build a nice round tight booty


hmmmm, you haven't seen mine have you.. 
Maybe we should do some trading


----------



## MissOz (Sep 4, 2003)

HEY RISS CAN'T BELIEVE YOU ATE MACCA'S ???? your wicked when you do those deads !!!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2003)

Ahhhh.... dont give me that S. 
I know you like the quater poundher 
Damn i wish your avatar was bigger


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 4, 2003)

morning rissy


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I was thinking of getting a leather apron to wear, like boiler makers use


nah...you'd look a bit silly..
I wsa thinking of using that bar..the one that basically, you stand in the middle of and hold on to cross bars that put your hands in a suppinated angle.

|--<>--|

(if that comes out)


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> morning rissy


Damn  i stayed up till 11.30 and still missed you


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> nah...you'd look a bit silly..
> I wsa thinking of using that bar..the one that basically, you stand in the middle of and hold on to cross bars that put your hands in a suppinated angle.
> 
> ...


I think i know what ya mean, wouldnt gfind one in my gym 
Id have to buy it myself, i dont care what i look like as long as it saves the knees


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2003)

Well, you stand in the middle of that. The edges are the weights..
and there are bars (handles) in between the <> to grip.
I've used it a couple times.
I was going to use it today, but something came up and wasn't ableto get to the gym..
Will go tomorrow.
I think I am going to change my workout on Monday.
I think I am going to start it off w/ legs, then delts/tris, off, back, then chest/bis, and off, off, back to legs.
Looks like my loan IS going to go thru! I wil be outta here by October!
I wil attempt..to get to lift in the gym @ 0600 to 0700 then go to work, and do cardio @ night.
Friend of mine does boxing, might go w' him...he's dropped 20 lbs in 2 months by that..hey, if Ican even lose 15 in 3..I'd be HAPPY!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 8, 2003)

Sounds good B  I'd love to do some boxing  Me and my traing partner were just talking about that on Saturday arvo.

Just so ya'll know, i'll be pretty quiet this week, the album recording will be on Sat nite so i am shittin' myself 
Lots of practice goin in..... I'm even ditchin on the gym 
We had the sound engineer in  last nite and he gets me (bass player) and the 2 drummers aside "now i'm not really concerned about the other musicians, if they make a mistake we can overdub their stuff. But i want you guys to be solid. Lock it together and you'll have a great foundation for everything else...." and so on... GREAT 
Any way he gave me some great feedback, he liked the way i play and my sound so that made me feel heaps better.
Love yas all... have a great week


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 8, 2003)

WHAT your leaving us  i miss yah already 
Did you read about my bender


----------



## Rissole (Sep 8, 2003)

Not leaving Darls just not being here as much...
What was your bender??


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2003)

yeah...what bender?

se ris?
you sound great..no worries, mate!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm back. Recording was an awesome sucsess  We all had a blast and we all made major boo boo's  But thats what over dubs are for  Album release is 30th November.
I managed to hit the gym Thursday and Friday 2 very nasty workouts, i used alot of static, negatives, and matrix stuff 
Time for work


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

yo! Ris!
Congrats on the good recording session! Good luck to you on that!
I had a shittyworkout on chest today. Not sure why weights were so friggin LOW! I was WEAK! Very annoying..thought one was supposed to be stronger consecutavely....hmm..have to work on that..


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi sweety 
i missed you


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

thanks, hunny!

oh..did you mean Pete?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

of course my pete silly boy


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

well, one could hope!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 18, 2003)

Stay away from the precious B.....


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

fightem


----------



## Rissole (Sep 18, 2003)

I would kill to protect the precious


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 18, 2003)

your too good hun.
i have to head to bed now cause i only got 3 hours last night.
will talk to you next week babe


----------



## Rissole (Sep 18, 2003)

Nighty nite


----------

